# Conformation on My Doe



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello all. I have a favor to ask you... I would really appreciate it if you could tell me what you think is good (conformation wise) on this doe and what her faults are. I know she is not "set up" in this photo, but any suggestions would be nice. She is the best doe in my herd (personality and production wise) and I was just wondering what I should work on breeding wise to improve her. Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok...here's what I can see from the photo...

-nice long neck
-withers are ok, not great
-weak brisket
-roached back
-rump isn't great
-rear legs look ok
-decent body depth
-looks to have nice width
-udder looks ok from the side
-teats look pretty good..though hard to see
-could be a bit longer bodied

She's not a bad doe at all, but could use some improvements. I'd look for a buck that will compliment her udder, but also clean up that topline especially.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree. Her back might look roached because her udder is full as somethings they hump their backs up when full of milk. I overall think she's beautiful! She's my kinda goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What's her breeding?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks so Much!*

Thanks so much for "judging" my Doe!! It was really quite helpful. My doe is bred right now, and I think I chose a great buck to be the father of her kids. This makes me quite happy

Lost Praire Nigerians: Thanks! She is one great little goat, but then I'm pretty partial In answer to your' question... My doe, Jasmine, has mostly Twincreek's bloodlines along with Piddlin' Acres and her dam was by the name of Herzinger's Zip Marilyn Monroe. I can't seem to find any info on her dam (genetic wise).. Hmm.


----------

